# Fall Colors In Maine



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures !! You are ahead of us in fall coloring in the leaves.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love Keats- he died so young that he wasnt attracted to the charms of spring as much as Wordsworth


Keats- To Autumn
Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness, 
Close bosom-friend of the maturing sun;
Conspiring with him how to load and bless 
With fruit the vines that round the thatch-eves run;
To bend with apples the moss’d cottage-trees, 
And fill all fruit with ripeness to the core; 
To swell the gourd, and plump the hazel shells 
With a sweet kernel; to set budding more,
And still more, later flowers for the bees, 
Until they think warm days will never cease,
For summer has o’er-brimm’d their clammy cells.


Who hath not seen thee oft amid thy store? 
Sometimes whoever seeks abroad may find
Thee sitting careless on a granary floor, 
Thy hair soft-lifted by the winnowing wind;
Or on a half-reap’d furrow sound asleep, 
Drowsed with the fume of poppies, while thy hook
Spares the next swath and all its twined flowers:
And sometimes like a gleaner thou dost keep 
Steady thy laden head across a brook; 
Or by a cider-press, with patient look,
Thou watchest the last oozings, hours by hours.

Where are the songs of Spring? Ay, where are they? 
Think not of them, thou hast thy music too,--
While barred clouds bloom the soft-dying day, 
And touch the stubble-plains with rosy hue;
Then in a wailful choir the small gnats mourn 
Among the river sallows, borne aloft
Or sinking as the light wind lives or dies; 
And full-grown lambs loud bleat from hilly bourn; 
Hedge-crickets sing; and now with treble soft
The redbreast whistles from a garden-croft, 
And gathering swallows twitter in the skies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful...love the poem as well.


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

I am trying to talk my wife into buying some land in Maine for our retirement. That helps immensely... Thank you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maine is a great place for retiring, bc there are endless things to do and so much open space on the one hand but great restaurants etc on the other.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! In your first post, the fifth photo looks like a painting. Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow beautiful pictures, i am wanting to move somewhere quiet with a lot of space. We live in the city, and I'm pretty much sick of it lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I lived in New Haven CT with goldens for a decade, and it is much easier in Maine out of the city


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Autumn is my favorite season, but we don't get the gorgeous colors like you all do. Thank you for sharing


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful photos ? I love the fall colors, and your babies are beautiful too!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Stunning photos! Such a beautiful spot for a hike 

I really love the photos of the dogs climbing on the rocks, playing with each other and of course chasing the ducks!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

gorgeous photos. good looking scenery and dogs both!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! Maine is my favorite place.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Just beautiful! We would like to have a summer/fall home in Maine, just love it there. Autumn is my favorite time of year too, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful, gorgeous pictures. Your Goldens match the fall colors so beautifully. We do not get those colors here in California.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous dogs and pictures.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful photos and love your dogs so great. One day I hope to visit Maine. I always tell my husband if I run away I will be in Maine.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of the dogs and landscape


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

By far, the best pictures on this forum.
Incredible enough to make a calendar or be published in the Maine Tourism Book.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Tennyson said:


> By far, the best pictures on this forum.
> Incredible enough to make a calendar or be published in the Maine Tourism Book.


I concur…absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I feel lucky to live in Maine and ramble the woods with the goldens. . . right up until it is -12 degrees with 15 feet of snow!


----------



## Bear12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great photos!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Maine is a great place for retiring, bc there are endless things to do and so much open space on the one hand but great restaurants etc on the other.


 
Maine is a great place and I really love the open spaces. I just wish it was not so cold there. :wavey:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Stunning photos, beautiful light and gorgeous goldies.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Jill your pictures are always fantastic.

The background (fall in Maine) is very pretty but your dogs always make the pictures stunning. I always feel like I could actually reach into the picture and touch them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful photos! Maine is one of my favorite places  I have a sister who lives in Winterport. I haven't been there since 2009.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldens look amazing in the fall.


----------

